# Spieler sucht Gilde auf Garrosh



## Holydave89 (18. November 2008)

Hey Leute ich habe gestern mich dazu entschieden von dem fast toten PvE Realm Tirion nach Garrosh zu wechseln.
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gilde auf dem neuen Server.

Was habe ich zu bieten:
Im moment mal noch nicht viel weil ich erst ab heute aktiv mit dem Addon anfangen werde.
Ich besitzte 3 70er Schurke Magier Jäger die ich je nach Wunsch leveln könnte ein DK wäre natürlich auch eine Option.
Ich spiele seit WoW Release besitze einiges an PvE Ehrfahrung.
WoW: MC Clear AQ 20 clear BWL Clear AQ 40 teilweise.
BC: Alles bis auf Sunwell hab davor eine Pause eingelegt.

Name: David
Alter:19 Jahre
Beruf: Auszubildender als Technischer Zeichner.

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne rede und Antwort per PN oder ICQ:220647238

Suche eine aktive nette PvE/PvP Gilde die nicht zu oft Raiden geht 2-3 mal die Woche wären optimal.

MfG Dave


----------



## Holydave89 (19. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Kiralia (19. November 2008)

Holydave89 schrieb:


> /push


Hi Dave,
ich bin mit meiner Gilde gestern nach Garrosh, sind zurzeit 34 Accounts und suchen zufälligerweiße Schurken und besonders Hunter.
Nur weiss ich nicht ob du Hordler oder Alli bist, eine antwort wäre ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg
Kiralia


----------

